# Teichjahr 2004



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Leute,
die ersten sonnenstrahlen kommen nun endlich richtig durch, und der teich fängt an zu leben.
ich hab mal die ersten bilder gemacht bevor wir weiter an der teichfertigstellung arbeiten.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

wunderschöne bilder... ich wünschte ich könnte ähnliches vorweisen
leider verkriechen sich meine derzeit nur, ihnen dürfte das Ausweichbecken nicht sonderlich gut gefallen...

und bis zur Fertigstellung ihres neuen Heims dauert's noch ein paar wochen leider...

wünsch Dir viel Erfolg beim umbau!
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Das sind wirklich sehr schöne Bilder. 

Zudem kommt noch, dass das Wasser so klar ist, obwohl Du den Teich erst vor einen halben Jahr angelegt hast. Wie kommt das? 

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

*Wasser so klar*

Hallo,
ich denke mal das liegt daran das der filter sehr gute arbeit leistet.
UV-Licht ist nur sporalisch angeschaltet.
wollen mal abwarten wie es wird wenn der nährstoffeintrag durchs füttern steigt,
dann kann man sagen ob der filter gute arbeit leistet oder nicht.
gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stephan...

ist ja schon super geworden.. dein Teich..  Hut ab...

bin ja dann auch mal gespannt, wie dein Wasser dann bleibt... warte schon jetzt gespannt auf deinen Bericht ... 
aber mal ne ganz andere Frage.... wieviel Abstand hast du denn eigentlich bei deinen Bodenabläufen... also zwischen Abdeckung und Boden...
ich habe da als Abstand Fingerstärke genommen... so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt... 
natürlich kann das auf dem Bild auch täuschen... denn bei dir sieht es mehr aus...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stephan

ist echt super geworden. Hoffe das es bei mir Ähnlich gut abläuft wie bei dir. Bin schon ganz im Fieber zum Umbau an meinem Teich. Kannaber leider erst ab Ende Juli anfangen. Eine Frage noch, auf wieviel Filterlänge (Schaumstoffpatrone) kommst, bei welcher Wassermenge? 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

*Hallo*

Hi,
@Sigfra
der abstand beträgt bei mit ca. 2 Finger.
habs einfach so gemacht, klappt aber.
ich denke 1 Finger tuts auch.

@Jürgen
habe leider keinen Patronenfilter sondern nur einen halb schwerkraft und halb gebumpten Filter.
habe vortexkammer, bürstenkammer und zwei kammern mit japanmatten
hoffe ich hab deine frage nicht falsch verstanden.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Stephan

Frage war nicht falsch verstanden. Bin im Moment am überlegen wie ich meinen Filter bestücke. Vortex und Bürsten sind klar aber den letzten bin ich noch unklar. Dachte an Schaumstoffpatronen. Wie hast du das mit der Japanmatte gelößt?
Wo sitzt eigentlich bei dir die Pumpe? Am Ende oder bei Vortex?

Jürgen


----------

